# Manual transmission fluid



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

From everything I have seen Amsoil works for just about anything. Shouldn't be any type of compatibility issues. Extreme would be the one to pm to help you pick what's needed. There is a topic on this elsewhere already and they have their recommended fluids on there. I can't remember what I put in mine syncromesh


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/113-...oducts-2011-2015-2016-limited-gen1-cruze.html

This is what I ran in mine, PM @XtremeRevolution for prices 

AMSOIL Manual Transmission & Transaxle Gear Lube 75W-90


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Addicted2Saab said:


> Hey guys, I got a 2014 Cruze turbo with the 6 speed manual transmission. I have been noticing lately an intermittent grind when going from 1-2 especially when cold. I still have the stock fluid in, which I believe is crap from what I have read online. I also read the fill specification is no longer good as it was causing the 6th gear bearing to fail. I want to try Amsoil fluid, what do you guys think about it ? Is it fully compatible with the M32 transmission ?


Any loud whining when slowing down (downshifting) in 2-1?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I liked the 75w-90 fluid quite a bit. Noticeably improved shift quality when warm.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Most guys are running the AMSOIL fluids when they change the MTF. Seems to be working excellently for everyone, and I've been running it since 2013. 

Let me know if you want a change and I can ship it out to you. I'd run the 75w-90 GL-4.


----------

